# Stihl MS200T vs. Husqvarna 338 XPT



## canada (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to hear everyone's thoughts on these two saws. Looking to buy another top handle and want to go with the best.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Mar 9, 2011)

*saw debate*

Stihl has the better of the Husq. The higher RPM of Stihl out does the competition. Now if Husq or others would produce a product with higher RPM's? Maybe someday?
For now the MS 200 works my biz!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 9, 2011)

Then you want an echo 330t.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 10, 2011)

Germany and Sweden arrived at the pearly gates.

"Stop there fellows" said peter "We only have room for one of you and Im short of time, so whoever did the worst thing, will have not be allowed in and will end up in the other place."

With that he took out a laptop and opened it.

"Germany" He said sternly "It seems you have started two world wars, tried to exterminate several races, slaughtered millions of innocent civilians, and have created operas that have lasted days. You have been voted as europes worst neighbour EVER. You made death camps, poisonous gases, armys of destruction and conquest. Not good."

At this Germany gulped. Peter looked across at sweden, looked at the ledger and smiled.

"Sweden. You invented the 3 point seatbelt and let the world use it for free. You invented the ultrasound thats given millions of parents the ability to see their unborn babys and for doctors to help them so early on. Youve done very good work."

At this sweden beamed like a proud child while germany looked on nervously

"and giving out prizes for peace, quite wonderful. Oh and you make good things to, safe cars like the volvo and saab. And you made great tools so mankind could do great works....and..."

Peter stopped at a point on his laptop screen, looked up at sweden and turned grey. He reached forward and pulled a lever. Sweden screamed as the cloud he stood on gave way and he plummeted down in a fearful endless fall towards the gates of hades.

Left alone with peter, germany looked quezically at Peter. Peter sighed and said

"Your welcome in here germany, I just read what the top handled husky was like on arboristsite, theres some things that just cant be forgiven."


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 10, 2011)

I've go both, and can say with gsto, that the 338xpt sucks hairy balls when placed next to a 200t


----------



## treevet (Mar 10, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Germany and Sweden arrived at the pearly gates.
> 
> "Stop there fellows" said peter "We only have room for one of you and Im short of time, so whoever did the worst thing, will have not be allowed in and will end up in the other place."
> 
> ...



excellente


----------



## lxt (Mar 10, 2011)

Timber...............that story brings a tear to a mans eye!! cant even think why the thread starter would even bring up a topic such as this.............the 200t will not be out done for some time to come & when it is........STIHL will make that saw!


LXT............


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 15, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Germany and Sweden arrived at the pearly gates.
> 
> "Stop there fellows" said peter "We only have room for one of you and Im short of time, so whoever did the worst thing, will have not be allowed in and will end up in the other place."
> 
> ...


 
Thats too funny!


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Then you want an echo 330t.


 
I have the original 330, rear handle. My climber loves it. He calls it the 'oregano'. Dont ask, hes more Polish than I am.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 15, 2011)

I have never ran a 338xp, but from what I've read, I don't think I ever will. 200T is an awesome saw. Only TH I've ever used and I reckon it might be the only one I ever will.
Wish I had'nt sold mine when I got out of the logging biz.:mad2:


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 15, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> I've go both, and can say with gsto, that the 338xpt sucks hairy balls when placed next to a 200t



A+!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


I have had the 335XPT and 338XPT, they are preferred over the MS200T with local climbers in my area. Besides the Echo 300 series. But if money was no option, I would bet, they would all be pimping MS200T's from there saddles! 

And just to make sure were I stand, MS200T's are the way to go if funds allow! But the husky or echo would be the runner up.


----------



## MCW (Mar 15, 2011)

Own a 200T and it's one of the most impressive saws I've ever run. Have had very little time on a 338XPT but did not like the balance one little bit. I'm sure the guys that like the 338XPT's (which are good saws too by the way) have never spent much time on a 200T as from my view it is chalk and cheese which is the better balanced saw. In saying that though a lot of guys in Australia (eg Pruning contractors) can't afford the USD$1550 RRP price tag that Stihl advertise (if lucky you'll pay about USD$1390 from a good dealer) and are using the Echo top handles and getting good a run out of them. One of them told me that whether its a $1550 saw or an $800 saw, they still sieze up when some idiotic employee straight gasses it! Good point I suppose if you are surrounded by idiots


----------



## Gary N Carter (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 338 XPT and I love it. I have never ran a 220T and I don't need too. I don't climb that often but I use it for making other cuts as well. I found the stock exhaust to be way too restictive. It takes a little work but a well planned muffler porting does wonders for this saw, imo.


----------



## MCW (Mar 15, 2011)

Gary N Carter said:


> I have a 338 XPT and I love it. I have never ran a 220T and I don't need too. I don't climb that often but I use it for making other cuts as well. I found the stock exhaust to be way too restictive. It takes a little work but a well planned muffler porting does wonders for this saw, imo.


 
I have a mate who runs a similar chainsaw/tree felling business to mine and he loves his 338XPT. Pretty strong little saw, very reliable (I've had the dreaded 200T carby trouble like most guys), and does the job he wants very well. Only thing I didn't like was the balance.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 15, 2011)

I have rebuilt #4 335xpt's and it was the same story with all 4.
The cylinder wear at the bottom. new rings bought 2 of them a couple months of life. But it was a short term solution to the needed cylinder replacement. I have not disassembled a 338, but assume it has the same issue. But then again I am profiling. I have 3 parts saws of the 335 and have given up! Frustrating dealing with the same issue that seems to be common. They run well when all is good.


----------



## randyg (Mar 15, 2011)

canada said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to hear everyone's thoughts on these two saws. Looking to buy another top handle and want to go with the best.


 
The BEST? 
338 is best for dragging up into the tree through branches. 
MS200T is the best at everything else.


----------



## pgg (Mar 16, 2011)

I run the 335 ported and the 200T stock and swap between depending on tree size, 12 inch bars are correct size for TH saws, 16 inches on a TH saw has nothing to do with what I'm talking about, with the proper bar the huskys nose heavy, a whole pound lighter than a 200T that's with both cut-down and all unnecessary junk ditched from both, in some positions the Husky feels like a feather compared to the 200T, the 200T heavier in weight and heavier balanced at the rear and solid as a rolls Royce, the husky is a b ich for holding tune if it's not tampered with, about the best fix is a one-way tankbreather valve plugged firmly thru a drilled hole in the fuel tank lid, you hold either saw by one finger at the front handlebar, they sit level, the ported husky is better on lighter stuff but still has all the power of the stock 200T, both engines do big hours 5 years and more without needed some internal bits if you can keep them up and running rather than buying brand new, all my saws are made from mixed second-hand parts with the occasional brand new piece here and there, but still prefer to make my own and not buy from the spare part rip-off racket coming from Stihl and Husky. Last time I went anywhere near the husky shop, they quoted me 75 bucks for one front AV spring, and shipping from the States the postage is a major rip and doesn't seem save much these days


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 16, 2011)

randyg said:


> The BEST?
> 338 is best for dragging up into the tree through branches.
> MS200T is the best at everything else.


 
Climbing up in a canopy of a White oak (Quercus alba) and I have a choice, I pick the MS200T any day! the reliability and (touch) of extra umph compensates for the extra weight. The best is a MS200T.
My 2 cents, saddle, hooks, rope and (bench that I just boxed up the last of the 335-338 parts for.) The 200 is gassed and oiled up, ready for the next insurance job.

I believe it comes to COIN! work with what you have, need and can afford. upgrade as you see fit. BUT keep in mind, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 16, 2011)

pgg said:


> I run the 335 ported and the 200T stock and swap between depending on tree size, 12 inch bars are correct size for TH saws, 16 inches on a TH saw has nothing to do with what I'm talking about, with the proper bar the huskys nose heavy, a whole pound lighter than a 200T that's with both cut-down and all unnecessary junk ditched from both, in some positions the Husky feels like a feather compared to the 200T, the 200T heavier in weight and heavier balanced at the rear and solid as a rolls Royce, the husky is a b ich for holding tune if it's not tampered with, about the best fix is a one-way tankbreather valve plugged firmly thru a drilled hole in the fuel tank lid, you hold either saw by one finger at the front handlebar, they sit level, the ported husky is better on lighter stuff but still has all the power of the stock 200T, both engines do big hours 5 years and more without needed some internal bits if you can keep them up and running rather than buying brand new, all my saws are made from mixed second-hand parts with the occasional brand new piece here and there, but still prefer to make my own and not buy from the spare part rip-off racket coming from Stihl and Husky. Last time I went anywhere near the husky shop, they quoted me 75 bucks for one front AV spring, and shipping from the States the postage is a major rip and doesn't seem save much these days


 
A+
Any thing bigger then a 12"-14" bar in a tree, you are past a top handle. (but I do have a 16" bar with a couple loops just in case!)


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 16, 2011)

My son bought a lightly used 200T last fall and it is the most impressive stock saw I have ever run. It runs like a raped ape.
If all saws ran like it did out of the box you would never hear of modded saws.


----------



## CJH1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had a 335xpt since 01 and have had 0 problems with it. I have put a lot of hours on that saw and it just runs. My dad has a 338xpt since about 03 or so and the only problem he has had is a few carb adjustments. So I would say that is not really a problem at all. I have never run a 200t, but I am not husky biased as I also own a stihl 361. I would say whatever saw feels best to you.


----------



## randyg (Mar 16, 2011)

randyg said:


> The BEST?
> 338 is best for dragging up into the tree through branches.
> MS200T is the best at everything else.


 
I should clarify: 338 drags easier because of shape. I have nothing else nice to say about it.


----------

